

Pagerdutyduty - Manage on-call schedules with YAML criteria - imsofuture
http://www.olark.com/spw/2013/12/pagerdutyduty-generating-pagerduty-schedules-2/

======
bcx
Scheduling is such a hard problem. What other tools do people use for
scheduling shift workers?

~~~
bunkat
I built schedulejs
([http://bunkat.github.io/schedule/](http://bunkat.github.io/schedule/)) when
I needed to solve this problem for my own services. It lets you define very
complete schedules (working hours, vacations, dependencies, breaks, etc) and
then generate conforming schedules. It's a library and not a stand-alone tool,
but it wouldn't be hard to build something on top of it.

~~~
ultrasaurus
That looks great -- and if you're ever looking to to some JS work in SF, shoot
me an email: dave@pagerduty.com.

With scheduling, the hardest part seems to be the UI. It's the MS Word
problem, everybody wants a simpler UI, but everyone uses has one complicated
task and it's a different task.

~~~
bunkat
Totally agree and that's why I open sourced the scheduler library and not a UI
for it :) Schedule UIs should always be created specific to their usage domain
otherwise they get out of control pretty quickly. Love PagerDuty by the way,
but I'm not even a developer so I'm pretty sure you wouldn't want me mucking
around in your code base.

------
retr0h
This would actually make for a pretty neat ansible module.

